# [Wireless]Instalando wifi Zyxel chip zd1211B

## flush

Un saludo. Me he decidio a probar gentoo, y con unas cuantas dificultades, ya tengo todo funcionando, menos la tarjeta wifi.

Mi Kernel es el 2.6.22-rc2. El problema viene, al hacer un emerge zd1211 (Para instalar el driver). El ebuild hace una comprobación del parametro CONFIG_NET_RADIO del kernel (Parametro que ya no existe  en el kernel 2.6.22). 

Intente eliminar la comprobación del ebuild. editandolo y haciendo luego un ebuild zd1211-85.ebuild digest, para que no cascara las comprobaciones de corrupcion (MD5 y etc). Con eso empieza a compilar, pero luego casca con este erro

```
 Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/zd1211-85 to /

 * zd1211-driver-r85.tgz MD5 ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * zd1211-driver-r85.tgz RMD160 ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * zd1211-driver-r85.tgz SHA1 ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * zd1211-driver-r85.tgz SHA256 ;-) ...                                   [ ok ]

 * zd1211-driver-r85.tgz size ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking zd1211-driver-r85.tgz ;-) ...                                 [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r2/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.22-gentoo-r2

 Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking zd1211-driver-r85.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-85/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-85/work/zd1211-driver-r85 ...

 * Preparing zd1211 module

cd ..; make ZD1211REV_B=0

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-85/work/zd1211-driver-r85'

make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

/usr/src/linux

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-85/work/zd1211-driver-r85

-I/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-85/work/zd1211-driver-r85/src/include -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -pipe -DZDCONF_WE_STAT_SUPPORT=1 -DHOST_IF_USB -DAMAC -DGCCK -DOFDM -DHOSTAPD_SUPPORT -DUSE_EP4_SET_REG -DDOWNLOADFIRMWARE -DfTX_GAIN_OFDM=0 -DfNEW_CODE_MAP=1 -DfWRITE_WORD_REG=1 -DfREAD_MUL_REG=1 -DENHANCE_RX=1 -DZD1211

src/zd1205.o src/zdasocsvc.o src/zdauthreq.o src/zdaut

shared.o src/zdhci.o src/zdglobal.o src/zdencrypt.o sr

.o src/zdsynch.o src/zdbuf.o src/zd1205_proc.o src/zdh

ipseed.o src/zdmic.o src/zdusb.o src/zd1211.o

make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/net-wi

11-driver-r85 modules

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-gen

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-85/work

205.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-85/work/zd1211-dr

function 'zd1205_rx_isr':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-85/work/zd1211-dr

: warning: assignment makes integer from pointer witho

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-85/work/zd1211-dr

: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'mac'

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-85/work/zd1211-dr

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-85/work/zd1211-

function 'zd1205wext_iw_get_stats':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-85/work/zd1211-

: error: 'struct driver_stats' has no member named '

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-85/work/zd1211-

function 'zdcb_rx_ind':

/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-85/work/zd1211-

: warning: assignment makes integer from pointer wit

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/zd1211-8

/zd1205.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-wireless/

-r85] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-ge

make[1]: *** [all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-wir

driver-r85'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/zd1211-85 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1638:   Called dyn_compile

!!! ERROR: net-wireless/zd1211-85 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1638:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 985:   Called qa_call 'src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  zd1211-85.ebuild, line 42:   Called linux-mod_src_

  linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  KERNEL_SOURCE=/usr/src/linux KDI

ll.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build erro

evant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/por

temp/build.log'.

```

Alguien sabe que es lo que falla?

----------

## gringo

por lo que dice dsd en este hilo lo recomendable es usar el driver del kernel.

saluetes

----------

## jgascon

Mírate el hilo que te indica gringo, yo le estaba dando vueltas al mismo asunto hasta que he visto su respuesta  :Wink: 

Las opciones de kernel que tienes que activar para que te aparezca el driver son:

```

Networking  --->

        Wireless  --->

  <M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack 

  <M>   Software MAC add-on to the IEEE 802.11 networking stack

Device Drivers  --->

        Network device support  ---> 

        Wireless LAN  --->

        <M> ZyDAS ZD1211/ZD1211B USB-wireless support 

```

Y si quieres, mírate también la página del driver zd1211rw

----------

## flush

gracias por la ayuda. Lo que me ha salvado a sido el hilo este que habeis puesto, en el que se cuenta como buscar en el menuconfig, porque no encontraba el driver zd1211 ni de coña.

Ahora ya tengo instalado (como modulo).

haciendo un lsmod me salen estos.

zd1211rw               47880  0 

ieee80211softmac       25600  1 zd1211rw

Peo tengo mala suerte :S

segun mi dmesg

zd1211rw 1-1:1.0: RF UW2453_RF 0x9 is not supported

usbcore: registered new interface driver zd1211rw

Es raro, porque segun su pagina web, esta soportado por el driver

http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/zd1211rw/devices

Concretamente por 

Medion  	98300 Laptop Integrated  	zd1211b  	0ace  	1215  	UW2453

En fin. Gracias por la ayuda, me tendré que resignar.

----------

## jgascon

Cito de la página de la página de zd1211rw:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> In May 2007, Atheros rebranded the ZD1211B chip but don't appear to have made other changes. The new chip name is Atheros AR5007UG (alternatively known as AR2524/AR5524). The hardware is supported by the current driver, except all known AR5007UG devices are based on UW2453 radio which won't be supported until Linux 2.6.23.
> 
> 

 

Y vuelvo a citar  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ChangeLog
> 
> Linux 2.6.23
> ...

 

Prueba a actualizar el kernel a 2.6.23 a ver si hay suerte...

----------

## gringo

sasto, rebuscando algo mas me encuentro con este parche del repositiorio de dsd, que por lo que veo está dentro del kernel oficial ya, así que creo que si te bajas el kernel 2.6.23-rc3 ( p.ej.) tienes bastantes posibilidades de que funcione  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## flush

He intentado compilar el kernel, pero aunque lo compilo sin problemas, al arrancar da un fallo al cargar el modulo nvidia :S .Prefiero quedarme con el kernel antiguo.

He intentado parchearlo, pero no compila bien el modulo,asi que no he conseguido mucho.

Bueno, muchas gracias por la ayuda a todos.

----------

## jgascon

 *flush wrote:*   

> He intentado compilar el kernel, pero aunque lo compilo sin problemas, al arrancar da un fallo al cargar el modulo nvidia 

 

Si tienes ganas de seguir trasteando eso no es ningún problema. Asegúrate de que el enlace de /usr/src/linux apunte a las fuentes del  nuevo kernel. La forma de gentoo para hacerlo es instalar app-admin/eselect y hacer lo siguiente:

```

~ # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.16.28-xen-r2

  [2]   linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r3

  [3]   linux-2.6.18-gentoo-r6

  [4]   linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

  [5]   linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r7

  [6]   linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r8

  [7]   linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4

  [8]   linux-2.6.22-gentoo-r2 *

```

Éstas son las fuentes de los kernel instalados en mi máquina, para cambiar p.e., al kernel 2.6.20-gentoo-r7 tendría que hacer lo siguiente:

```

eselect kernel set 5

# o lo que es lo mismo

eselect kernel set linux-2.6.20-gentoo-r7

```

También puedes borrar el enlace a mano y volverlo a crear con ln  :Wink: 

Una vez que tienes bien el enlace de /usr/src/linux sólo tienes que volver a instalar el paquete x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

Esto pasa por que los drivers de nvidia son módulos externos al kernel pero que se compilan contra las fuentes que tengas instaladas por lo que cada vez que cambias de kernel tendrás que volver a compilar los drivers.

Si tienes algún módulo externo más te pasará lo mismo. Yo cada vez que cambio de kernel tengo que volver a instalar los drivers de nvidia, madwifi-ng (wifi) y truecrypt.

----------

## flush

muchas gracias por la ayuda.

Parece que el nuevo kernel tiene alguna incompatibilidad con los drivers de nvidia (100.14.09). Cuando intenta hacer un merge de nvidia-drivers con las fuentes del kernel 2.6.23-r3,casca, dando el siguiente error

```
/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function 'nvidia_init_module':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:1322: error: too many arguments to function 'kmem_cache_create'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:1431: error: too many arguments to function 'kmem_cache_create'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:1567: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function 'nvidia_exit_module':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:1599: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.o] Error 1

```

Eh estado buscando en el google y en foro, pero no veo a nadie con el mismo problema

Un saludo y muchas gracias

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Des pues de seguir buscando he encontrado este parche

https://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=125959

Ahora tengo 2 preguntas:

1) Como me bajo los nvidia-drivers version 100.14.11? los que me baja con emerge son los 100.14.09 .

2) Como les aplica el parche? No puedo hacer patch en mitad del emerge .

A ver si por fin lo consigo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> 1) Como me bajo los nvidia-drivers version 100.14.11? los que me baja con emerge son los 100.14.09 .

 

Opción 1: emerge =nvidia-drivers-100.14.11

Opción 2: echo  "=<nvidia-drivers-100.14.09" >> /etc/portage/package.mask && emerge nvidia-drivers

 *Quote:*   

> 2) Como les aplica el parche? No puedo hacer patch en mitad del emerge .

 

Normalmente un parche se le aplica al kernel con: patch -p1 < /ruta_al_patch/archivo estando parado en ese momento en el directorio del kerner a parchar.

Igualmente, el tema del parche no creo que te haga falta, me parece que estás complicando las cosas por demás. Uso nVidia desde hace mucho tiempo, estoy eon el driver 100.11.14 actualmente y el kernel 2.6.22-r5 y no tuve que parchar nada.

Salud!

----------

## flush

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Igualmente, el tema del parche no creo que te haga falta, me parece que estás complicando las cosas por demás. Uso nVidia desde hace mucho tiempo, estoy eon el driver 100.11.14 actualmente y el kernel 2.6.22-r5 y no tuve que parchar nada.
> 
> Salud!

 

A ver, que no me he explicado.

El parche no es para el kernel es para los drivers. por eso digo que no se como aplicarlo, ya que si hago un emerge, se lo bajara y lo compilara en el mismo proceso, cascando vilmente.

Necesito primero bajar el fuente, luego aplicarle el parche y despues compilarlo. Eso es lo que no se como se hace

Un saludete[/quote]

----------

## jgascon

 *flush wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Necesito primero bajar el fuente, luego aplicarle el parche y despues compilarlo. Eso es lo que no se como se hace
> 
> 

 

La verdad es que yo tampoco, a malas puedes bajarte las fuentes del paquete aplicar el parche y compilar e instalar a mano. Lo que no sé es si esto te dará más problemas que otra cosa... Pero vamos a ver si podemos arreglar las cosas sin llegar a medidas tan drásticas  :Wink: 

¿Puedes pegar el error completo que te da al emerger los drivers de nvidia y poner el enlace a la descripción del bug (no al tar.gz) del parche que intentas aplicarle? 

También podrías intentar compilar, como te ha explicado Inodoro_Pereyra, alguna versión difierente de los drivers de nvidia a ver si pasa lo mismo.

La verdad es que yo hasta ahora no había tenido ningún problema con los drivers de nvidia en gentoo, aunque ahora mismo tengo un kernel 2.6.22.

----------

## flush

Aqui tienes el tocho entero  :Very Happy: 

```
Calculating dependencies  ..... ...... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09 to /

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2.run RMD160 ;-) ...                  [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2.run SHA1 ;-) ...                    [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2.run SHA256 ;-) ...                  [ ok ]

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2.run size ;-) ...                    [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2.run ;-) ...                [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.23-rc3/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.23-rc3

 * Checking for MTRR support ...

  [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86_64 100.14.09.....................................................................................................................................

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_i2c-hwmon.patch ...

  [ ok ]

 * Converting Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

  [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

sh ./conftest.sh "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" /usr/src/linux /lib/modules/2.6.23-rc3/build cc_sanity_check full_output

rm -f Makefile

sh ./conftest.sh "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc" /usr/src/linux /lib/modules/2.6.23-rc3/build select_makefile full_output

make --no-print-directory -f Makefile module

NVIDIA: calling KBUILD...

make CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.23-rc3/build KBUILD_VERBOSE=1 -C /usr/src/linux M=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv modules

make[2]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.23-rc3/build \

   KBUILD_SRC=/usr/src/linux-2.6.23-rc3 \

   KBUILD_EXTMOD="/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv" -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-rc3/Makefile modules

test -e include/linux/autoconf.h -a -e include/config/auto.conf || (      \

   echo;                        \

   echo "  ERROR: Kernel configuration is invalid.";      \

   echo "         include/linux/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing.";   \

   echo "         Run 'make oldconfig && make prepare' on kernel src to fix it.";   \

   echo;                        \

   /bin/false)

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions

rm -f /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.tmp_versions/*

make -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-rc3/scripts/Makefile.build obj=/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv

echo \#define NV_COMPILER \"`x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -v 2>&1 | tail -n 1`\" > /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv_compiler.h

  x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -Wp,-MD,/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/.nv.o.d  -nostdinc -isystem /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/include -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude -Iinclude2 -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.23-rc3/include -include include/linux/autoconf.h  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wundef -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -Werror-implicit-function-declaration -Os -march=k8 -m64 -mno-red-zone -mcmodel=kernel -pipe -Wno-sign-compare -fno-asynchronous-unwind-tables -funit-at-a-time -mno-sse -mno-mmx -mno-sse2 -mno-3dnow -maccumulate-outgoing-args -DCONFIG_AS_CFI=1 -DCONFIG_AS_CFI_SIGNAL_FRAME=1 -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-stack-protector -Wdeclaration-after-statement -Wno-pointer-sign  -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv -Wall -Wimplicit -Wreturn-type -Wswitch -Wformat -Wchar-subscripts -Wparentheses -Wno-multichar -Werror -O -fno-common -msoft-float -mcmodel=kernel -mno-red-zone -MD -Wno-cast-qual -Wno-error -D_LOOSE_KERNEL_NAMES -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DNVRM -DNV_VERSION_STRING=\"100.14.09\" -UDEBUG -U_DEBUG -DNDEBUG -DNV_SIGNAL_STRUCT_RLIM -DNV_MULTIPLE_BRIDGE_AGPGART_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_GET_CLASS_PRESENT -DNV_SYSCTL_MAX_MAP_COUNT_PRESENT -DNV_PM_MESSAGE_T_PRESENT -DNV_PCI_CHOOSE_STATE_PRESENT -DNV_VM_INSERT_PAGE_PRESENT -DNV_OLD_MM_KGDB_BREAKPOINT_PRESENT -DNV_REMAP_PFN_RANGE_PRESENT -DNV_CHANGE_PAGE_ATTR_PRESENT -DNV_ACQUIRE_CONSOLE_SEM_PRESENT -DNV_VMAP_4_PRESENT -DMODULE -D"KBUILD_STR(s)=#s" -D"KBUILD_BASENAME=KBUILD_STR(nv)"  -D"KBUILD_MODNAME=KBUILD_STR(nvidia)" -c -o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.o /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function 'nvidia_init_module':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:1322: error: too many arguments to function 'kmem_cache_create'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:1431: error: too many arguments to function 'kmem_cache_create'

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:1567: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c: In function 'nvidia_exit_module':

/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.c:1599: error: void value not ignored as it ought to be

make[4]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv/nv.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-100.14.09-pkg2/usr/src/nv] Error 2

make[2]: *** [modules] Error 2

NVIDIA: left KBUILD.

nvidia.ko failed to build!

make[1]: *** [module] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1638:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 985:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  nvidia-drivers-100.14.09.ebuild, line 212:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.23-rc3/build clean module.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-100.14.09/temp/build.log'.

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-x11-drivers_-_nvidia-drivers-100.14.09-15582.log"

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-rc3/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-rc3/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-rc3/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-rc3/null.gcda

open_wr:   /usr/src/linux-2.6.23-rc3/null.gcda

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
```

El error esta tambien en los foros de nvidia, y pasa con cualquier versión de drivers con el kernel 2.6.23. De hecho el parche lo encontre linkado por el foro de nvidia.

.

Acabo de encontra el bug, y parece que han sacado un driver 100.14.11 parcheado

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=186490.

Voy a ver si consigo bajarlo e instalarlo

----------

## gringo

ademas de parchear para poder compilar el módulo, tendrás que desactivar sandbox para que se compile. Con cualquier módulo de hecho, ninguno compila con los rc actuales si no deshabilitas sandbox.

saluetes

----------

